# To all "anti" stag hunting



## wurzel (27 December 2006)

Who would you say has been the most obnoxious master of Stag hounds over the past 150 years ?

And yes, I know, silence is golden !


----------



## Jerome (28 December 2006)

Yawn...


----------



## wurzel (28 December 2006)

Surely there must be one you find particularly odious?

Go on....I'll let you google it if your knowledge is, how shall we say, lacking !!!


----------



## endymion (28 December 2006)

Double yawn... :smirk:


----------



## wurzel (28 December 2006)

Really Endy !!!

I thought you were of the opinion that these people were sub-human !!

I guess I was wrong.

Did you attend the meet at Exford on Boxing day ?


----------



## Ereiam_jh (28 December 2006)

Endimion your post is really really sad.  If you're not interested don't post.  To just put 'yawn' is totally and utterly miserable.

I really feel that I've lost all respect for you.

If you're not interested in debate or making a sensible post why don't you just F off somewhere else?


----------



## zabman444 (29 December 2006)

^I agree, you arent cool just because you can yawn my friend...


----------



## wurzel (29 December 2006)

I agree with Giles and Zabman.

It is pitifull !!!

These unwashed anti types are completely unable to back up anything they say.

Pigs, perverts and barbarians they call people who hunt deer.

I am just trying to find out what they mean exactly. Therefore I think it is completely justifiable to ask which Master of staghounds has been the most evil and why.

Come on anti's !!!

Invent a new I.D. and give it a go !!!


----------



## Boudicea (30 December 2006)

Oh Master Tom! Still trying to trip up the elusive sabs and antis.  I find you all odious at times. BIG YAWN!


----------



## Ereiam_jh (30 December 2006)

Typical comment there from boudicca.  Have you anything sensible or interesting to say?  No.  So just post a yawn.

Do you actually think that is interesting?  Doesn't it just make you look like an idiot boudicca?


----------



## wurzel (30 December 2006)

"Oh Master Tom! Still trying to trip up the elusive sabs and antis. I find you all odious at times. BIG YAWN!  "

For a start, I would never call you lot elusive.

The unwashed smell usually precedes....I usually pick it up when you come up Elworthy barrows or past the Exeter Inn. Depending on what direction you approach.

And you don't, um how shall I put it, look exactly local do you?



But at least we got a little out of you Boudicca !

You find us all odious at times !!!

But not at other times ?

My old mum sometimes cooks a sausage at a hunt breakfast. Odious ? Blood on her hands ?

Come on Boudicca !!!

Bite the bullet !

Wake up  ! Stop yawning ! A job might help !

Which of us is the most odious of all time ?

And tell us why.

You must have an opinion.

I can hardly believe you know nothing about the subject !!!

The winner gets a gift voucher for Debenhams. The perfumery section is always on the ground floor.

Minimal effort required.


----------



## Jerome (30 December 2006)

I'm beginning to think Ereaim and Fag are one and the same.


----------



## Fairynuff (30 December 2006)

TF, I havent got a clue as I know next to nothing regarding deer hunting. I admit to smelling though! Im currently wearing a good dash of "Pong de Billygoat", very exclusive and lingering.Ive been helping a friend with her goats today and am severly contaminated by billy.Hoping it will wear off in a few days.  :grin: Mairi, the smelly washed one.


----------



## Ereiam_jh (30 December 2006)

Jerome, I've been thinking for sometime that you're incapable of posting anything intelligent.  Why don't you wait for Endy to post and then copy him.  Something really clever like 'yawn' or 'grunt'.


----------



## wurzel (30 December 2006)

"TF, I havent got a clue as I know next to nothing regarding deer hunting."

You don't count. A real anti would claim to know everything about Staghunting but then be completely unable to answer any questions on it.

Like that half-wit Jerome/Jerry Boy.


----------



## wurzel (30 December 2006)

"I'm beginning to think Ereaim and Fag are one and the same."

Well done.

Does it matter if we are?

You are completely pointless. And I would say you are wasting your time Jerry. Even though you declare your main hobby to be "annoying people on message boards", I would say you are failing.

I can't say I go out and kick the dog when I have read one of your brilliant messages.


----------



## jerryboy (30 December 2006)

Feel free to call Jerome a halfwit but not my good self.

How many aliases do you have? You seem to have far too much time on your hands. 

And here was me thinking you were one of those bleating, penniless hard working farmers who only has time to hunt three days a week.


----------



## wurzel (31 December 2006)

"Feel free to call Jerome a halfwit but not my good self."

I think you are halfwit too. Unless you can prove me wrong by enlightening me on your stag hunting knowledge.

"How many aliases do you have?"

One. you are more than welcome to prove otherwise.

"You seem to have far too much time on your hands. "

Possibly. How muchtime should I have?


"And here was me thinking you were one of those bleating, penniless hard working farmers who only has time to hunt three days a week."

Completely wrong.

I hunt once or twice a week when i am not working hard farming, am far from penniless, and never bleat.


----------



## jerryboy (31 December 2006)

[quote
I hunt once or twice a week when i am not working hard farming, am far from penniless, and never bleat. [/quote]

All those subsidies and still you have to work hard (supposedly). What must life be coming to? 

Halfwit - thanks and seasons greetings to you too.

I hope that in 2007 you can find time to write a response to a post without resorting to slagging somebody off. It would make a refreshing change.


----------



## MissDeMeena (31 December 2006)

Worst Stag Hounds ever = Tiverton Stag Hounds!!
I'm pretty pro hunting both fox and stag, but god i hate that lot!!!


----------



## vicijp (31 December 2006)

Tiverton Stag Hounds!!
		
Click to expand...

....My old stomping ground!


----------



## MissDeMeena (31 December 2006)

You mean horses actually go out with the TVH  :shocked:
i thought it was only 100s of car/bike followers, and min speed was 70 mph.


----------



## Ereiam_jh (31 December 2006)

Just out of interest, why?

I don't hunt with them so don't worry about causing offense.


----------



## vicijp (31 December 2006)

I never hunted with them, but used to spend most Sundays with some of the hunt staff (used to go out with local policeman). I used to hunt with the Quantock, which are generally as you describe.


----------



## Ereiam_jh (31 December 2006)

It does seem a shame that so much technology gets used nowadays.


----------



## MissDeMeena (31 December 2006)

Because everytime they hunt round us, they anoy the hell out of me!!
As i said, i'm pro hunting, and have been out with all sorts from a young age!! Dulverton Farmers, D&amp;S, TFH, Eggesford, Taunton Vale etc.
But back in the day before hunting was banned, and the TSH were hunting round us (which they often do) i would of been happy to sign at petition to ban hunting!!
Where i live, there's only very narrow single track roads, that obviously arn't straight, the TSH feel the need to drive at 70+ mph round these roads, without a care for what might be round the corner, be it me riding out, or someone walking their dog, or even a car coming the other way.. everyone has to get out their way, and when they do (and wait god knows how long for the 100s of car followers to pass) i've never had a thankyou for getting out of their way!!

I could go on!!

Anyway, i always thought hunting was horse and hound, not a few red coats on horses, and 100s of cars/bikes!


----------



## Ereiam_jh (31 December 2006)

We let them across our land and I've never had any problems with them, but my wife has said she finds the followers very arrogant.

Where abouts are you in North Devon, we are Rose Ash


----------



## MissDeMeena (31 December 2006)

[****] me.. i'm about 3 miles down the road from you


----------



## Ereiam_jh (31 December 2006)

mm let me see, Bishop's Nympton....?


----------



## MissDeMeena (31 December 2006)

hehe  not quite, although i went to primary school there
Mariansleigh!!
bet you didn't think Mariansleigh even had computers.


----------



## Ereiam_jh (31 December 2006)

Ah you're virtually an neighbour then as we are just by Quince's Cross


----------



## MissDeMeena (31 December 2006)

OMG...  well i used to live at East Quince..


----------



## Ereiam_jh (31 December 2006)

We're the other side, Whippenscott, just past North Yarde.

A small world!


----------



## MissDeMeena (31 December 2006)

Very small world,   expect mum/dad would be able to tell me exactly who you are now, but i'm a bit useless when it comes to who lives where round here..  do you remember the Ratcliffs who used to be at South Yarde?


----------



## Ereiam_jh (31 December 2006)

Yes, they moved to spain but are now back, somewhere near Tiverton.


----------



## Jerome (1 January 2007)

Tell me, Fag, where do I say that my hobby is "annoying people on message boards"?

Try not to be so blinkered in 2007.


----------



## wurzel (1 January 2007)

"Tell me, Fag, where do I say that my hobby is "annoying people on message boards"?"

I got it from one of your profiles i believe.

"Try not to be so blinkered in 2007."

Where did i say I was blinkered in 2007?

Or better still explain how I am blinkered. I am open minded and tolerant.

You might like to try it.

Or even better still, answer the original question.


----------



## dapplegreypony (2 January 2007)

This post just looks to me like tom_faggus is trying to start an arguement.
I am against stag hunting, but i guess i will get ripped to shreds by you lot for having an opposing opinion. 
jess xx


----------



## wurzel (2 January 2007)

"This post just looks to me like tom_faggus is trying to start an arguement."


No. It looks like Tom faggus trying to start a discussion.

This is a discussion forum.

I am trying to get the anti's to answer questions.

Here is one for you.

You say you are against stag hunting.

Would you like to tell me why?

And you are welcome to have an opposing opinion, why would you be ripped to shreds?

I would only do that if you are rude and then can't substantiate any of your arguments.


----------



## dapplegreypony (3 January 2007)

I am against stag hunting because i do not agree with killing some animals for amusment of humans. I am all for galloping around the countryside, i think that is great fun. WHy not drag hunt instead?
I am sort of against and sort of for fox hunting, because i see the damage foxes can cause and foxes need to be controlled.
In my opinion, there is no reason to hunt stags because they are not vermin like foxes.
xxx


----------



## wurzel (3 January 2007)

"I am against stag hunting because i do not agree with killing some animals for amusment of humans."

You have misunderstood. Stags and hinds are killed to control their numbers. We also enjoy doing it. 

"WHy not drag hunt instead?"

We do not drag hunt because there is nowhere to drag hunt and no deer would be killed.

"In my opinion, there is no reason to hunt stags because they are not vermin like foxes."


You are correct. They are not vermin like foxes. They are game. They cause a lot of damage to trees, grass, and crops. They do not take my lambs but it is very expensive damage.


----------



## endymion (5 January 2007)

Oh dear, Giles has lost all respect for me. I won't sleep tonight. 

Perhaps I refuse to answer antagonistic questions that have been posted not for debate but to fufil the premeditated intentions of the poster i.e to try and show the lack of knowledge anti's have of stag hunting. 

F-off somewhere else? Terribly rude of you old chap!


----------



## Jerome (5 January 2007)

I'm afraid Giles tends to play the man (or woman) and not the ball.


----------



## dapplegreypony (5 January 2007)

Tom.faggus

In reply to your quote about stags causing damage to trees etc..

all animals cause damage in some way...
rabbits dig holes, cats kill mice,  etc etc


----------



## Hercules (5 January 2007)

And I am sure Tom controls such pests in a manner of his choosing.


----------



## wurzel (6 January 2007)

But can you answer the original question?


----------



## wurzel (6 January 2007)

"Tom.faggus"

Hello

"In reply to your quote about stags causing damage to trees etc..

all animals cause damage in some way...
rabbits dig holes, cats kill mice, etc etc 

Good answer. I don't care about cats killing mice. Too many rabbits? I put them in a pie. What is your point?


----------



## endymion (6 January 2007)

Is there any answer I could give?


----------



## dapplegreypony (6 January 2007)

tom.faggus
my point is that you say stags need to be controlled because of the damage they cause, then surely these animals must be controlled too??
why not leave it down to nature to control them.

get your head out of you own backend.
jess XXx


----------



## severnmiles (6 January 2007)

Cats are pets, they control mice, also a pest!

Rabbits are controlled, by lurchers or guns.  Either way they make a nice pie!


----------



## Hercules (6 January 2007)

tom.faggus
my point is that you say stags need to be controlled because of the damage they cause, then surely these animals must be controlled too??
why not leave it down to nature to control them.

get your head out of you own backend.
jess XXx
		
Click to expand...

Do you know anything about deer or the countryside in general?

If only nature was left to control you. Removal of antibiotics and free health care would be a good start.


----------



## wurzel (6 January 2007)

My head may well be in my own backend, but luckily I opened my eyes before I shoved it up there.

At 16.00 hrs there were 30 deer in two herds in my fields.

What process of nature is going to stop them doing this?

I will give you a bit of help.

I don't grow this grass just 'cos I like the colour green.


----------



## severnmiles (7 January 2007)

I don't grow this grass just 'cos I like the colour green.
		
Click to expand...

LOL!  

Seriously though 30 deer must piss you off, I bet they eat some amount of grass in a few hours!


----------

